# Lancia Delta integrale



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm far from a pro (or even competent amateur) but I love my detailing/cave time. I'm too scared to use a machine polisher so this is all by hand, mainly using Meguiars products.

Car is my 1994 Evo 2 integrale, in a colour which makes my work look better than it really is


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome cars :thumb:


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lovely job, lovely car!


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome! One of my favourite cars ever!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

oh my god...car porn!!!! Love it!


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, what a car!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic picture quality


----------



## Mark.T (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like you've done great job to me 

Nice car too - it deserves the time :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

The first picture is worthy to be in Gran Turismo! Brilliant work!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Unreal car


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

is it wrong to feel very excited when seeing this car


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

Beautiful car, does she come out much?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

isubaru said:


> Beautiful car, does she come out much?


Very much so, although not on wet roads at this time of year. But yes, driven hard and washed hard


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow that looks amazing !! Top effort there lad, awesome...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

One of the best cars i've seen on here mate. Classic. In every sense of the word:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=393998

:driver:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

When I saw this on PistonHeads yesterday I did think to myself "I bet they're a DW member" :thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, yes and thrice yes.

Fantastic looking motor - love em to bits.


----------



## MrVix (May 21, 2013)

OMG!!! Leagal porn!!! OMG!!!


----------



## balders (Jan 7, 2014)

What a stunner, my dream motor


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> One of the best cars i've seen on here mate. Classic. In every sense of the word:thumb:


Totally agree, in fact, probably the best but that's because I love these cars!!
I'd be as proud as punch to own that.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I used to hate working on these, but god I wish I had one now, stunning car mate.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho

I love these cars!!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Quite simply stunning. Bet parts are getting hard to come by...


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Simply put.......beautiful. Lovely car, lovely colour and beautifully photographed.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Top work and what a car


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

One of my favorite cars ever ,that looks stunning you are a lucky man.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow that just sums it up for me.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

wow,end of!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A brlliant example of a Lancia delta integrale a credit to you. :thumb:


----------



## 7Aero (Jan 5, 2014)

Amazing. Stunning cars, great work, beautiful photography.


----------



## yzfr1 (Oct 2, 2012)

My all time favorite car! Beautiful cars! 
Couldnt be more jealous!


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a beautiful example of a stunning car. Well done sir!


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

stunning car and stunning work


----------



## CTSCraig (Apr 30, 2013)

What a car! It would be a dream to own one of those!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely lovely car, and awesome job on the wheels. I know what a PITA they are!


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Love this car. You have done a great job, looking like new! Wow!


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Very special car love it, great pictures thanks for posting this


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful. One of my favourite cars of ALL time. Thank you for the pictures of this classic


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Same reaction as everyone else so far, an iconic car from my youth. It's an itch I think I'll have to scratch at some point. Lovely motor mate.


----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

Stunning motor, love to own a group B car.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

That's some real good work there:thumb:thats one of my favourite rally cars.SJ.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I had a pic of one of those on my bedroom wall when i was a youngster in the 80s when Juha Kankkunnen (smell chucker not working) drove a Group A one. Love the HF badge with the efelant on it too.

Number 3 in my all time top 10!! Beautiful mate.

Cooks


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome. In all senses, great car, great work.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Amazing machine and great work man!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful. A real classic boy toy.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely stunning - would be in my dream garage.
Peter


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A very nice example :thumb:
Stunning!


----------



## louimichel (Jul 5, 2009)

Wonderful i love


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

On my top 10 wish list :argie:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Mate that looks awesome


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Stunning car equally stunning photography


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful and be proud of the work youve done!


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

green with envy, nice job


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Three little words that mean so much.

Lancia Delta Integrale.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Love to see any topend supercar in standard form.Great car,never spoil it.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

brilliant pictures and the car looks spotless. a rare car in a rare colour. 

thanks for posting

Dave


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments guys, really glad you like it. I know I'm very lucky!


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful mate


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

A car like that is definitely in every enthusiast's list of must-have-cars if money is no objective.

......It's definitely in mine.:argie:

It's in a stunning condition as well. You're a lucky man. Keep this one well! :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oh wow.


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

That car looks awesome, true classic. Whats it like for reliability?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Nick's CTR said:


> That car looks awesome, true classic. Whats it like for reliability?


Much better than their reputation  Obviously they need looking after properly, but if you do that they're pretty reliable. The biggest worry really is rust - mine spent most of its life in Japan (where they generally don't use salt on the roads) so is very solid. My goal is to keep it that way!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie:

Stunning colour combo, lucky man, these are amazing machines..

Great work too, don't put your down looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## stevehayward90 (Nov 24, 2013)

:doublesho stunning! And nice photography too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Perfection :argie:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

When I win the lottery (when not if :lol I will be sending you a pm :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow.

Amazing car in a stunning colour, don't see many in this one.

Very jealous. :thumb:

I would love this car for a day....


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Amazing looking car mate, looks absolutely mint.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful car mate. Stunning results by hand


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

That is one very special, beautiful motor!!

Love the colour too!!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks like a total minta! Awesome cars. Always wanted one of these. Not jealous at all really! :thumb:


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

By Hand??!!! You've got skills, and the patience of a saint!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Now that is very nice...........


----------



## Pastavic (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm on porn website  ? Uuuuuuuuu awesome car.


----------



## oxonskoda (Dec 19, 2009)

Absolutely amazing car. Fantastic detailing! Can I ask what camera you used? The pictures are superb!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome motor. Very very nice
A instant DW hit


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

738ALR said:


> By Hand??!!! You've got skills, and the patience of a saint!


I actually enjoy it, therapeutic quiet time away from real life 

Camera used was a Canon 5D (original model, eight years old now but still takes good snaps!) with a 70-200L lens.


----------



## gordong65 (Mar 16, 2008)

Stunning. :thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow that's awesome and in such mint condition.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Lancia at its absolute best!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

WOW! Now that's a bit special! Looks immaculate!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Simply beautiful :argie:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Best photos i've ever seen on DW.

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

What a beauty


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

stunner!! thanx for sharing


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm sick with jealousy... fantastic car mate.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Jan 22, 2014)

Stunning car in fab condition, but those wheels look like a nightmare to keep clean!


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

AndyGarton said:


> I'm too scared to use a machine polisher...


I'm still a bit scared (!), but today I've ordered a DA polisher (Megs G220). The paintwork is pretty good, but I think this will help me get rid of the final few swirls and (very) light scratches without too much risk of me ****ing it up


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great look old school car there. Not really a big fan of them but that is a great example


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh man, that's porn.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Ready for machine polishing action in my new garage


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiful :argie: :thumb:


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

That's the first I have seen one in this colour i like it. Originality is a big thing with these cars would reupholstering the seats lose value on the car to say leather or something else as I have always wanted one but the beige seats coverings i am not a fan off.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

One of my all time fave cars. Has aged very well, doesn't look 20 years old


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Love it, want one in red.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

k4ith said:


> That's the first I have seen one in this colour i like it. Originality is a big thing with these cars would reupholstering the seats lose value on the car to say leather or something else as I have always wanted one but the beige seats coverings i am not a fan off.


Some of the special editions (including mine) do have leather seats, hard to see in the pics perhaps.


----------



## nicole* (Sep 21, 2009)

such car porn. and your garage...DROOL! :argie:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

One of the cars I grew up watching on TV and wanting to own when I was older  Stunning motor and a credit to you!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Best Car on Detailing World EVER!

Is it wrong to want one of these more than all the super cars and hyper cars we see in the Pro's section?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Holy **** I have never seen one of these in this colour - its phenomenal!!

Ben


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Would be part of my dream garage without a 2nd thought.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

:argie:


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

AndyGarton said:


> Ready for machine polishing action in my new garage


Thats not a garage, its a photostudio LOL!


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful machine!:argie:


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Had my first ever go at machine polishing over the weekend; can't believe I didn't do this sooner! Excellent results and easy and enjoyable to do. I took it easy initially which means the paint is still far from perfect, but the remaining swirls are all gone, left only with a few small scratches now.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice results from the above pictures Andy. :thumb:

What products did you use? I would like to invest in a machine to start off as well, but am afraid to **** it up. :lol:


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi mate, I used a Meguiars G220 polisher, with a yellow pad for applying Meguiars Ultimate Compound (polisher on number 1 to spread it, number 4 to polish), then a black pad to apply Meguiars Deep Crystal Wax (polisher on number 1).

I've since ordered some Meguiars 205 and 105 polish for my next braver attempt to get rid of the final light scratches.


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

This is just porn


----------



## ZeusF (Feb 3, 2014)

Firstly, your a very skilled photographer. !

Secondly, I love the car, a serious beast that so many people are totally unaware of. love it love it.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

auuugh!! lost for words tbh!! i'll be honest,i've just saved pic 1 and 2. now my new screen saver.I think your detailing skills are top notch and your camera skills 10 out of 10!! lovely,lovely car.it deserves the time you give it,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

AndyGarton said:


> Hi mate, I used a Meguiars G220 polisher, with a yellow pad for applying Meguiars Ultimate Compound (polisher on number 1 to spread it, number 4 to polish), then a black pad to apply Meguiars Deep Crystal Wax (polisher on number 1).
> 
> I've since ordered some Meguiars 205 and 105 polish for my next braver attempt to get rid of the final light scratches.


Thanks for that Andy.

I'm planning to try using a machine soon. Wish me luck.


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Great car!


----------



## Hedge (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm lucky enough to shortly be the new owner of this car. It's gonna look even better soon!...
Cheers,
Hedge


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Hedge said:


> I'm lucky enough to shortly be the new owner of this car. It's gonna look even better soon!...
> Cheers,
> Hedge


You lucky boy


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Stunning work. Looks like you know what your doing. Well done.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Even when they were still sold and that was a good while ago, you rarely saw one looking so good. But these days even better.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG what a car!!!!!! Awesome mate that is stunning....... :doublesho


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

WOW!! one of my top cars.......this or a escort cosworth??!.....mmmmmmm..... :thumb:


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Hedge said:


> I'm lucky enough to shortly be the new owner of this car. It's gonna look even better soon!...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Hedge


I saw this car in the latest issue of AutoCar


----------



## marko343 (Jul 3, 2013)

These still look awesome, total legend of a car


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

wow!!!!!!
just stumbled on this,so jealous!:thumb:


----------

